# Thoughts on this 2007 Sea Pro SV2100 CC



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Didn't know which boat section to post this in but this one seems fitting.

Asking price is $27K has 130 hours on the outboard. Mainly will be used in the bay and the occasional gulf trip when the gulf is a little calm.



Was previously owned by an elderly man that took it out about once a year and mostly kept in storage. This boat was also purchased from this dealer when it was new. So the dealer has always done the service. Comes with a bimini top, powerpole, trolling motor, electronics (trolling motor and electronics are in dry storage), VHF radio, stereo, aluminum tandem axle trailer. If I recall the outboard is a 2006 Mercury Verado 150hp. Im sure I am missing something but the pictures are below. This might be my first boat purchase if everything is as good as it looks. Any thoughts? Recommendations? I like it a lot I am just trying to keep the blinders off because my lady has already fell in love with it.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Add this to your research. Google this: sea pro brunswick build problems

Then there are a few threads on THT, look for "Sea Pro reputation".

As always, there will be someone that won't read thru anything and say they were the best ever built but the "problems" seem to be around the period that Brunswick stepped in. 
A few upper management left Sea Pro at that time and started Tidewater and Sportsman Boats, possibly more.
No idea if a older never registered hull can be sold as current year like outboards.
The curved bow will mean that the trolling motor is gonna be at a angle.
Tidewater owner here.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

bought the same boat 2005 model with yamaha 150 ten years ago for 16k. seems a bit over priced. looks clean though. look at the stringers real good. great boat if you can get it em down, way down. still have mine. I'm sure its structurally sound by how clean it is but thats seems way to strong. don't be afraid of the verado. good motors.

dude called me a few years later wanting to buy it back, but after the tarpon tower and the i pilot he didn't like the new price.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

See below.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

FleaBag said:


> bought the same boat 2005 model with yamaha 150 ten years ago for 16k. seems a bit over priced. looks clean though. look at the stringers real good. great boat if you can get it em down, way down. still have mine. I'm sure its structurally sound by how clean it is but thats seems way to strong. don't be afraid of the verado. good motors.
> 
> dude called me a few years later wanting to buy it back, but after the tarpon tower and the i pilot he didn't like the new price.


Also had a 2005 with a Yamaha 4 stroke no t-top or power pole, but everything else. Bought it in 2007 for 16,500 in perfect shape low hours freshwater only.
Sold it for same price in same condition in 2013.

Looks to be in good condition but I too think it is significantly overpriced.
NADA average retail is around 16k with t-top, I could see maybe 20k due to condition but no matter what it's an 11 year old saltwater boat that someone is asking as much or likely more than it cost new. That boat sold for 20k new without t-top or trolling motor. Also, those boats usually sold with a non Verado Mercury 4 stroke which was much cheaper than a V-rod.

Also, 150 hours on the hull and accessories is a plus, but not necessarily so for an 11 year old motor.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I believe you can get into a new 22 SeaBorn for a less than 5k more.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

27k fer an 11 year old boat does seem alot. It does look clean as a whistle though. Kinda hard to believe an elderly man would get a power pole on a boat. Most older folks like simplicity... low hours for sure, I thought 100 hours on my 2 year old boat was low!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and buy a 4 stroke. You won’t regret it.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I agree it looks like a nice boat, but being 11 years old and with a 2-stroke I think he's asking too much.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Verado's are 4 strokes right? At least that's what I always thought.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Verado's are 4 strokes right? At least that's what I always thought.


Correctamundo Mark!!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

During that period of time Mercury made a 150 Vrod 4 stroke and a low price point non vrod 150 4 stroke. The non vrod 150 outsold the vrod 150 10 to 1 because it was included on price point boats such as the Sea Pro.

All vrods are 4 strokes but most 4 stroke 150 Mercs are not vrods.


----------

